# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  °☼°l||l أشبال المريخ على مدار التاريخ ويتواصل الإعجاز و التميز l||l°☼°

## النفاج

* سوف نرجع للتاريخ بكثير من التدقيق و التمعن من أجل الفائدة 
 لا أجزم بأن المريخ هو أصاحب أول فكرة ممنهجة إزاء الإستفادة من الأشبال 
 ولكن التجربة ومدى الفائدة منها تأكد علو كعب النادي الأحمر من حيث التوظيف  الصحيح للفكرة 
 مما عملت على رفد النادي بلاعبين كان لهم الدور الأكبر في إنجازات الزعيم  القارية و المحلية 
 المبادرة و التأسيس 
 كان الأحمر الوهاج المبادرة بتأسيس أول فريق للأشبال من بين كل الأندية  السودانية 
 فكرة التأسيس ولدت مع العام 1960 أو ما قبلها 
 كان صاحب فكرة تأسيس أول مدرسة للأشبال بنادي المريخ هو أحمد عبد الرحيم ( منقة  ) 
 من بعده خدمة الفكرة برعاية و العناية الأستاذ محمد عبد المجيد عبد المنعم 
 ولعب الحاج صبير دوراً عظيماً في تطوير الفكرة بمعاونة المدربين صلاح مشكلة و  الباقر ميرغني 
 
 الحاج صبير - محمد عبد المجيد عبد المنعم 

 الباقر مساعد مدرب أشبال المريخ - عمل مساعدا مع المدرب صلاح  مشكلة
أشبال المريخ 
خمسينيات القرن الماضي ويظهر المدرب القدير  المرحوم منصور رمضان


 من رحم أشبال المريخ خرج جاد الله الكاروشة 
 صاحب الهاتريك بمبارة القمة بشباك سبت دودو
 صعد للفريق الأول و عمره 18 عاما ً 
 وسمي بالكاروشة نسبة لسرعة المراوغة التى أشتهر بها وهو اللقب الذي تطلقه عليه  جماهير المريخ 
 ويعتبر ثاني هداف للمريخ بعدد (12) هدفاً بعد ماجد  أبوجنزير (14) 
شباب المريخ أيقونة و تاريخ يصعب تجاوزه 


 ومن أشبال المريخ خرج المدافع الجسور السر كاوندا 
 الذي حقق من المنتخب الوطني بطولة 1970 أمم أفريقيا وتم إختياره لمنتخب أفريقية  ذاك العام 

 كاوندا  ضمن افضل اللاعبين في افريقيا 
قدم المريخ خدمات جليلة لنده الهلال عبر مؤسسة الأشبال  
 حيث رفده بأفضل المهاجمين عبر التاريخ 
 حيدر حسين الصديق - علي قاقرين - و عز الدين الدحيش  
 
عادل عطا جوكر يشارك في الوسط والدفاع بنفس  الإجادة

سيكافا 86 
 قدم فريق الأشبال ألمع نجومه ورفدو وقدموا للفريق أجمل خدماتهم 
 أبراهومة المسعودية - عيسى صباح الخير - المرحوم صديق العمدة 

مانديلا 89
 بالأضافة لثلاثي أبراهومة المسعودية - عيسى صباح الخير - المرحوم صديق العمدة  
 ضمت توليفة الزعيم المشاركة و الحاصلة على أول إنجاز كروي في تاريخ الكرة  السودانية (7) من لاعبي فريق الأشبال 
 ابراهومة المسعودية - عيسى صباح الخير - صديق العمدة - عبد السلام حميدة  - عادل عطا - الحارس يس  بابكر - عبد القادر ضو البيت 
 
 عبد السلام حميدة - عيسى صباح الخير 

 قدمت مدرسة أشبال المريخ لاعبين كان لهم الدور الكبير بتفوق الزعيم 
 وأصبحوا نغمة في الشفاه 
 أبراهومة - خالد أحمد المصطفى - جندي نميري - ياسر قورماهيا  - حاتم محمد أحمد - طارق  أبوالقاسم - إدورد جلدو -  جعفر محمد عباس  
 أيقونة الجمال مريخ السودان وسودان المريخ - أشبال  المريخ - 

  
 طارق ابو القاسم - حاتم محمد أحمد - ياسر قورماهيا 
  
 خالد احمد المصطفى - أبراهومة الديكسو - جندي نميري 
ونواصل مسيرة التوثيق 




*

----------


## النفاج

* عاد الجميل للمارسة ألقه و إبداعه من جديد 
2013


*

----------


## النفاج

*افتتاح المدينة الرياضية  بكريمةفوز شباب المريخ بثلاثية على  شباب الهلال17-01-2013


 شباب المريخ يسحق  شباب الهلال فى على شرف افتتاح المدينة الرياضية بكريمة  شهدت مدينة كريمة اليوم افتتاح مدينتها  الرياضية بحضور السيد نائب رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور الحاج ادم موسى و دكتور عوض احمد  الجاز ودكتور مصطفى عثمان اسماعيل  ولفيف من السياسيين والشخصيات الرياضية فى  مقدمتهم حسن عبد السلام ومحمد سيد احمد .
وكان الاحتفال جميلا وانيقاً حافلا  بالفقرات الشيقة ..
وفى المباراة التى جمعت بين بين شباب المريخ وشباب الهلال  تمكن شباب المريخ من التقدم على شباب الهلال  3/ 0 فى الشوط الاول وفى الشوط الثانى احرز شباب الهلال هدفهم الوحيد من ركلة  جزاء 




*

----------


## النفاج

*الاشبال وهم يحتلفون بكأس افتتاح المدينة الرياضية بكريمة
وذلك بعد فوزهم على الهلال بثلاثية




*

----------


## النفاج

* أستاذ مدرسة الأشبال العريقة صلاح مشكلة 



*

----------


## النفاج

*جيـــــل التسعينيات 






*

----------


## hachimalsubki

*التحية لكل  اجيال المريخ وتحية خاصة لجيل  عظماء مانديلا   وهمس خاص جدا جدا في الجيل الحالي  وكل فتية المريخ الأشاوس  موعدنا معكم  ملحمة النجم الساحلي  فلا تخذلونا  وتسحلوا  بقوة المريخ  وخذو العبرة من جيل مانديلا
 ودمتم بعافية
*

----------

